# Color identification



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

What color is this rooster? Or is it just a mix of colors?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm wondering if he's out of paints. You don't see black and white Silkies normally because the white color gene is recessive. For him to be showing both black and white, there's a paint in there somewhere.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Hmm, that's very interesting, it makes sense. I wonder what else he's mixed with. Thanks, Robin!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

There is a grey silkies but usually they're all over grey. Now I don't know what to think about him. If his body is white then he's not a grey.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Yes, darker too. Me either. True, true. And I'm getting new information. The owner says that the mother was paint! He's out for adoption.


----------



## Farmer Reese (5 mo ago)

SilkieGirl said:


> What color is this rooster? Or is it just a mix of colors?
> 
> View attachment 43753


Beautiful!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

He is. I'd like to see a better pic of him. @SilkieGirl needs to post an updated pic.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

robin416 said:


> He is. I'd like to see a better pic of him. @SilkieGirl needs to post an updated pic.


Oh, he's not my chicken. I was thinking about adopting him, but I decided against it. My grandfather either has him or his brother, I can't remember. I can get a picture of him, if you'd like.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

He is pretty interesting looking. I'd like to see what kind of peeps he hatches. Well, a hen hatches but you know what I mean.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

I agree. I would too, but I don't think that he's going to breed him. Yes, I know what you mean. 😂


----------

